# UA Luna



## davidson (Jan 16, 2020)

Mac only it seems, and free for interface owners. Interesting...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 16, 2020)

Well, that shows absolutely nothing. 

.


----------



## davidson (Jan 16, 2020)

A little more info here https://www.uaudio.com/luna


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 16, 2020)

It's a DAW with the emphasis on Apollo integration and zero latency performance. Mac only at the moment. Interestingly it supports third party AU plugins for both effects and instruments.


----------



## redlester (Jan 18, 2020)

Surprised there has been so little discussion about this yet. Especially as it seems it includes some content from our old friends at Spitfire Audio! 

See 14'30"...


----------



## d.healey (Jan 18, 2020)

Requires two different types of dongle, no thanks.


----------



## redlester (Jan 18, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Requires two different types of dongle, no thanks.



I've seen it said that it requires iLok, but not sure where this information comes from? I haven't watched all of the video I posted, is it mentioned in that?

If it does require iLok then I hope it's not a physical one, or that will instantly rule it out for many who would otherwise give it a go. 

If it requires a physical iLok then that's effectively three dongles; iLok, Apollo and Mac!


----------



## Vin (Jan 18, 2020)

Mac only, two dongles, no VST, fixed buffer size of 128, primitive MIDI, heavily advertised feature (Neve summing) is an in-app purchase...doubt it will be popular with VI folks.


----------



## d.healey (Jan 18, 2020)

redlester said:


> I haven't watched all of the video I posted, is it mentioned in that?


I didn't watch the video. Someone on another forum mentioned it requires iLok and their proprietary audio interface. Reminds me of DigiDesign's earlier approach to pro-tools.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 18, 2020)

Meh... Seems like the cons outweigh the pros.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 18, 2020)

Wait, is this 2020 or 2002???


----------



## gst98 (Jan 18, 2020)

d.healey said:


> I didn't watch the video. Someone on another forum mentioned it requires iLok and their proprietary audio interface. Reminds me of DigiDesign's earlier approach to pro-tools.



But why would it need iLok? all other UAD software is coded to run on Sharc chips so you don't need iLok, and seems liek they were saying teh exact same for this. thats how it does the low latency stuff. It would surpirse me a lot. (if UAD didn't say it, then I wouldn't worry)


----------



## d.healey (Jan 18, 2020)

gst98 said:


> But why would it need iLok?


Nothing needs iLok.


----------



## gst98 (Jan 18, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Nothing needs iLok.




god dont remind me


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jan 18, 2020)

i am going to give this a try once/if they make it windows compatiple. doupt they will anytime soon.
i record bunch of audio so it would be great if i could record with "NO" latency 
it would be great if this could sync with cubase and other daws?


----------



## VinRice (Jan 18, 2020)

It's primarily for multitrack recording with zero latency. Limited, but good at what it does and I'm sure it sounds excellent. Of little interest to composers I would have thought.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm all-in with UA for plugins and hardware and have been using them happily for over 12 years, but whew! - there's a long list of negatives associated with this. Granted it's v1, but I can't think of any reason why I would use Luna over Cubase/Logic. I already use several Apollos/Satellites and I've never had a problem with latency.

I was mildly curious about the Moog and Piano VIs, but if they only work in Luna and cost $300 each, then I'll stick with what I already have natively.

Gleaned from Gearslutz and UA forum threads:-

Requires both iLok and a TB Apollo/Arrow interface
The Instrument plugin format is proprietary - only works with Luna
The announced paid Expansions (Moog, Ravel Piano, Neve Summing) apparently are $300 each
No hardware/MIDI controller support, including Console 1
No video support
No track freeze
No support for hardware inserts
Music notation in the Midi Editor is not supported
No Multi Midi I/O Interface support
No customizable key commands
No Windows support, nor current plans for Windows
The developers are all ex-Pro Tools! lol


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 18, 2020)

Luna’s focus is pretty clearly in the tracking space at the moment. I do think that’s a place it is willingly going up against Pro Tools (which is the de facto standard for tracking). Over time, it may start competing more explicitly on editing and mixing, but I think UA is focused on targeting PT vs Logic / Cubase. And good for them - Avid has let PT stagnate.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 18, 2020)

5Lives said:


> Avid has let PT stagnate.


No, not really. Still the best for tracking and editing audio, lots of updates these last few years, and now we have folder tracks.
Best,
Anders









Folder Tracks Overview


Pro Tools 2020 brings focus to your music and audio post productions with Folder Tracks — Now available!




www.avidblogs.com


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 18, 2020)

The instrument Plug ins like Ravel and Shape are free.


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 18, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> No, not really. Still the best for tracking and editing audio, lots of updates these last few years, and now we have folder tracks.
> Best,
> Anders
> 
> ...



Compared to the pace of development of other DAWs and what Avid charges, it is abysmal. Folder tracks? It has been a request for years and PT is the last program to get it. Definitely not worth the upgrade fee they charge given the pace of development.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 18, 2020)

VinRice said:


> It's primarily for multitrack recording with zero latency. Limited, but good at what it does and I'm sure it sounds excellent. Of little interest to composers I would have thought.



They're definitely trying to at least partially present it as a DAW. If not they wouldn't have added MIDI and a few instruments... Maybe they're trying to compete with the Harrison crowd, not sure... Either way considering it only works Apollos and Arrows and requires ilok it seems like a bunch of weird, poorly thought out choices.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 19, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> lots of updates these last few years, and now we have folder tracks.
> Best,
> Anders
> 
> ...



@Anders Wall you are not serious with that sentence or are you? I cannot tell...


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 19, 2020)

You shouldn't judge this as a full featured "DAW", it's more of the regular old Console (Apollo input/output environment) on a couple of steroids.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 19, 2020)

Whatever you guys decide you think it is or it isn’t, UA is very clear it is only phase 1 with more to come.

That said, PSP’s new Infinitestrip and Old Timer multiband compressor may be the plugins that finally persuade me to sell my UAD Quad card.


----------



## blinkofani (Jan 19, 2020)

The only reason I can think of for them to use iLok when their interfaces are also a requirement is that at some points their plugins will be ported to native and won’t require a load of Sharcs chips to run this software. Even if I own an Arrow and Quad Sattelite, i don’t see myself working in this environnement and take profit of the advertised UAD workflow. People will want to buy additional Sattelites for the full UAD plugins’ experience. The DAW is free but you’ll want to add more external DSP boxes once they got you in the ecosystem!!

Blink


----------



## wst3 (Jan 19, 2020)

While I have no plans to sell my UAD cards and plugins, InifiStrip does look intriguing. I have all their effects plugins, and several of their processors, I have no doubts this will be cool.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 19, 2020)

5Lives said:


> Compared to the pace of development of other DAWs and what Avid charges, it is abysmal. Folder tracks? It has been a request for years and PT is the last program to get it. Definitely not worth the upgrade fee they charge given the pace of development.


...and routing tracks 
The upgrade is free for those that are on an active plan.
There’s been a lot upgrades and improvements.
A new video engine, retrospective midi, track presets etc.

Best,
/Anders


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> The upgrade is free for those that are on an active plan.


Do you mean the upgrade is "free" for people who have paid a subscription? Or is active plan something else?


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 19, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Do you mean the upgrade is "free" for people who have paid a subscription? Or is active plan something else?


Not ”free”, it is free 
Yes, it might be called a subscription, but I think it is active plan.

I think Luna will be great. But to compare it to software that has been around for decades is silly.

Best,
/A


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> Not ”free”, it is free


Can you get it without paying a subscription?


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 19, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Can you get it without paying a subscription?


If you buy it new this year I'm guessing you'll get the new version.
/Anders


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> If you buy it new this year I'm guessing you'll get the new version.


I get it now, if I buy it or pay for a subscription I'll get the update free


----------



## robgb (Jan 19, 2020)

I'll stick with Reaper, thank you.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 19, 2020)

d.healey said:


> I get it now, if I buy it or pay for a subscription I'll get the update free


Yes if you buy a new version you'll automatically get a year of... wait for it...
updates... and... support, yay!

See, some think that the only thing you get with an annual/subscription plan is updates.
Updates are fun, but I'd recommend any that is not on a active Beta version to wait with the update.
Sometimes Avid are a bit quick sending those out.

So what's this support thing and what does it do?
Well, basically I can get help if I run into problems with my system, it's a text (or call) away.
The two guys I contact (yup I believe they identify themselves as men) usually answers within a minute, give or take an hour 
In my line of work that is essential, I wish I could afford a support person to work in my studio but I can't.

Best,
Anders


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 19, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> The instrument Plug ins like Ravel and Shape are free.


Shape and Oxide Tape are the only free ones. Moog, Ravel and the Neve Summing plugin are apparently $300 each and Ampex is $350.


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 19, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> ...and routing tracks
> The upgrade is free for those that are on an active plan.
> There’s been a lot upgrades and improvements.
> A new video engine, retrospective midi, track presets etc.
> ...



Lol - thanks, I needed the laugh. That’s exactly what “a lot of upgrades and improvements” from Avid has been - laughable. Far less than any other DAW. I stopped paying my upgrade fee this past year as have many people. Luna has a chance to finally offer a true replacement from the actual developers who built Pro Tools.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 19, 2020)

5Lives said:


> Lol - thanks, I needed the laugh. That’s exactly what “a lot of upgrades and improvements” from Avid has been - laughable. Far less than any other DAW. I stopped paying my upgrade fee this past year as have many people. Luna has a chance to finally offer a true replacement from the actual developers who built Pro Tools.


Happy to be at service.
I'm guessing your not on HDX 
And by the looks of it UA are keeping those avid prices 
Best,
Anders


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 19, 2020)

Anders Wall said:


> Happy to be at service.
> I'm guessing your not on HDX
> And by the looks of it UA are keeping those avid prices
> Best,
> Anders



Yeah exactly. PT and HDX is killer.


----------



## 5Lives (Jan 19, 2020)

And this is why I like VI-C over somewhere like Gearslutz. We can have cordial fun banter without it getting personal. Let’s keep it that way


----------



## JamieLang (Jan 19, 2020)

I wish they'd left the MIDI completely out. If you tell people it's an audio recording/mixing app that turns an Apollo into functionally a mini HDX rig, which is what it does...they'd eliminate a huge chunk of the audience that will be disappointed in it. 

People who have "problems with latency" are (1)people who play VIs hosted inside their DAW...and (2) people who don't understand how these systems work.... LUNA+All UAD amp sims and monitoring DSP, functionally takes care of people not knowing how the systems work. 

It does nothing really for the VI folks--at least until they score some serious partnerships for the new UAD VI format. Still...if the summing makes for a nice sounding mixer, I'm all for it.


----------



## VinRice (Jan 19, 2020)

JamieLang said:


> I wish they'd left the MIDI completely out. If you tell people it's an audio recording/mixing app that turns an Apollo into functionally a mini HDX rig, which is what it does...they'd eliminate a huge chunk of the audience that will be disappointed in it.



Yep, have to agree with that. As a multitrack recording tool it makes a great deal of sense, but a competitive DAW it ain't and won't be one for several iterations. I can see why they felt they had to include MIDI though.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2020)

FWIW, UA are purposefully avoiding calling Luna a "DAW."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ZenFaced (Jan 21, 2020)

As a long time UA user who does a lot of live analog recording, Luna is groundbreaking. If you're not familiar with the features in Version 1 or you don't do analog recording then you won't appreciate what is going on here. BTW - It's free for all Apollo users -- You don't have to use it if you don't want to.


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 21, 2020)

ZenFaced said:


> BTW - It's free for all Apollo users -- You don't have to use it if you don't want to.


I simply *can't* use it for two reasons, no TB Apollo and if I'd record exclusively with Apollo I'd be stuck with 16 inputs but in my aggregate device I've got 56 ins and 48 outs. It looks smooth though but at this moment in time solves nothing for me. Yet


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 23, 2020)

It looks interesting to me. I'll be in the market for a new audio interface in the next year or so, so will take a serious look at it. It obviously won't replace LPX, but for some tasks it might suffice. The Moog looks like it might be a nice VI, too.


----------



## redlester (Apr 7, 2020)

Luna was released yesterday. To little fanfare, I have to say! Available for download now.

The MiniMoog plugin costs £229. I wish they would make it available as a standard UAD plugin. They would sell loads! Also they are offering paid plugins (same price as above) for SCS, SSB and SSW.


----------



## Christof (Apr 8, 2020)

Just gave it a try, almost unusable for midi editing, and yes, the UAD instruments are not AU/VST.


----------



## Qualex72 (Apr 8, 2020)

...I have just installed it but, at the first launch, it stopped working while scanning plug-ins...I had to quit forcing the system and after that LUNA doesn't open anymore...I tried also to reinstall from scratch but nothing...not a good start for me...


----------



## MrCambiata (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm really interested in the extentions. The Ravel piano combines samples with physical modelling, I wonder how it compares to existing pianos - no proper demos of it so far. The Moog sounds fabulous from the short demonstration.


----------



## redlester (Apr 8, 2020)

Christof said:


> Just gave it a try, almost unusable for midi editing, and yes, the UAD instruments are not AU/VST.



What are it's main limitations regarding MIDI? It looks to me as if it's aimed at being an alternative to Pro Tools rather than competing with Logic and Cubase.

I will try it myself at some point. I'm interested in the fact the Studer A800 can be used on every track of the mixer - I could envisage exporting stems for a finished track to do the final mastering on Luna, if it works well. That's if I ever finish another track instead of farting about on the internet!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2020)

1.0 has to start somewhere. They've obviously thought this through before investing the $m's necessary. They probably forsee a whole new recording environment with live aplications also.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 8, 2020)

Some of the posts on here remind me of all the chortling that greeted the first version of Adobe InDesign. All the Xpress uers were laughing their tits off at the new upstart.

I'd wager most of those people are now using InDesign as their primary DTP Application.

This could be very good for Pro Tools as it might refocus minds at AVID, but I suspect not.

Corporate arrogance is not a good look.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 8, 2020)

MrCambiata said:


> I'm really interested in the extentions. The Ravel piano combines samples with physical modelling, I wonder how it compares to existing pianos - no proper demos of it so far.


I was afraid of this - I really like the Ravel piano!

The sound and playability is first class, very detailed and realistic - it fully supports half pedaling and the pedal dampers respond properly to the velocity of the sustain pedal. You can drag between the close mic position and the room mics to get the sound you like - there are no bad sounds here. I have no idea what the polyphony is, but it seems to be very CPU efficient, registering barely a ripple in Activity Monitor, even when being totally hammered with pedal to the floor glissandi galore. I could play it for hours...

...HOWEVER...

It's $300 for a single piano with hardly any controls - tone, dynamics, mic position - that's it! (unless you count the bizarre inclusion of backwards playback).

Most importantly, IT ONLY WORKS IN LUNA, A DAW with hardly any MIDI compositional functionality.

If it was available as an AU/VST plugin (and why not - it runs on the CPU and is authorized via iLok), I would definitely get it, but alas it is chained exclusively to a DAW that I will probably never use.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2020)

Of course Luna currently has limited midi. PT has been around for 30 years and it's still lacking.

So UA has developed their own sampler then. Plans to rival Kontakt? Maybe pull-on orchestral library devs to move to their platform?


----------



## gst98 (Apr 8, 2020)

Got the 14 day trial on Ravel and as someone with a major problem of owning far too many piano VIs I would say I find it really lacking, especially as a big UA fan.

The tone is nice - as in its got a nice room sound.

But the biggest issue it is literally like they forgot the low end. Tt has some low mid, but it just drops off below that. There is a whole load of mid range (an unpleasant amount) and zero low end response or warmth.

If I compare it with Alicia's keys (which I consider to be a staple piano library used across all genres - not mind blowing and far from my favourite, but a very competant piano), Alicia's sounds butch in comparison. 

You can coax some more low end out of with the tone and dynamics controls. But as always that comes at the price of making all quiet notes artificially loud, and therefore you lose the natural dynamics and realism. it could really do with a proper velocity curve.

The other issues is the dynamic layers. I know this isn't purely a sample based only VI, but it really sounds like 2 dynamic layers. The 2nd layer is only for the "slam your hand on the keys" level of playing so really it feels like a single layer instruments, and the loud layer sort of jumps outs at all the wrong times and is pretty jarring. It reminds me very much of the built in steinway in logic's EXS24. 

I also found it bothersome when they were promoting the piano saying no one has ever done reverse piano sampes mixed in before, despite the fact that Native instruments have done this for years and Ravels reverse section is very primitve in comparison. Not sure how they never heard about Ascend either. 

A final samll gripe is the pedal noise is just stupid. It is so loud that when you pay quietly you drown out your playing with the pedal noise.

I have to assume the EQ in it is for getting it to sit right in the mix. Which I would get, but it results in really uninspiring Piano to play. Maybe I'm being a bit harsh, but seeing as this piano has such a ridiculous price I feel it deserves it.

TL;DR Sounds okay, nothing special. Sometimes it seems decent, but falls apart as soon as you compare to another piano. definaltey not worthy of it's price tag. CinePiano blows it out of the water.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 8, 2020)

It sounds very natural to me - a Steinberg model B has a lot less low end than a model D.

I would love to compare it to Ivory and the Vienna Synchron pianos but sadly none of them work in Luna (it crashes), and of course Ravel ONLY works with Luna. Meh. 



gst98 said:


> A final samll gripe is the pedal noise is just stupid. It is so loud that when you pay quietly you drown out your playing with the pedal noise.


It's velocity sensitive, so if you pedal gently it will be very quiet and if you slam it, you will hear the thump of the dampers. If you're not using a continuous controller, maybe it's always generating a CC64 value of 127 which would be WAY too much! Unfortunately UA haven't provided any controls to reign this in.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 8, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Of course Luna currently has limited midi. PT has been around for 30 years and it's still lacking.
> 
> So UA has developed their own sampler then. Plans to rival Kontakt? Maybe pull-on orchestral library devs to move to their platform?



They have Luna versions of Spitfire's symphonic woodwinds and brass and chamber strings a launch. 

Interestingly, there's nary a mention of Luna on Spitfire's website, even though they seem to be the first/only third-party sample provider so far.


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 8, 2020)

I would imagine that at some point Luna will be able to host VST2 @ AU.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 8, 2020)

I've been able to load 3rd party instruments, such as Kontakt.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 8, 2020)

Most work, but I've found a few that are problematic. Ivory II crashes Luna immediately. Vienna Ensemble Pro 7, Synchron Player and Synchron Pianos don't work. Massive X has crashed Luna a few times.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 8, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> It sounds very natural to me - a Steinberg model B has a lot less low end than a model D.
> 
> I would love to compare it to Ivory and the Vienna Synchron pianos but sadly none of them work in Luna (it crashes), and of course Ravel ONLY works with Luna. Meh.
> 
> ...



My parents have a Model B, and even thlugh it's 40 years old that thing doesn't not lack low end. To me, Ravel sounds so uncharacteristicly like a Steinway. Keyscape sounds more Steinway than Ravel does.

In regards to the pedal, I'll have to try it out on my digital piano, but I am able to get a varietyof pedal noises. Even the quietest is just not realistic, and yeah when you slam your foot it's out of hand. Piano makers strive to get the pedals to be silent, but then you get UA cranking up the gain on the pedal mic lol.

The real tell is if you play notes in the high register, there is no "thump". they've just high passed all of it. You then get a shrill bodyless sound.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 8, 2020)

I find it very odd that they didn't include any kind of calibration controls - no velocity curves, no damper level adjustment, key noise, soundboard, lid adjustment etc. $300 for a single piano is already at the upper end of the scale - and then there's the deal-breaking limitation (for me at least) of only working inside Luna. And Luna in turn only works on a Mac, with an Apollo, and you are required to run iLok. That's a pretty narrow market! Who would buy it?


----------



## gst98 (Apr 8, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> I find it very odd that they didn't include any kind of calibration controls - no velocity curves, no damper level adjustment, key noise, soundboard, lid adjustment etc. $300 for a single piano is already at the upper end of the scale - and then there's the deal-breaking limitation (for me at least) of only working inside Luna. And Luna in turn only works on a Mac, with an Apollo, and you are required to run iLok. That's a pretty narrow market! Who would buy it?



Exactly. Even if it was the best piano on the market would any one want to buy because of the Luna limitation. The amount of controls bothers me too.

The other things that bugs me is the Moog. I just downloaded the Moog ipad app, which is free. It sounds insanely good. the UAD version looks suspiciaously like it with all the same functionality, and it was amde with Moog. 

The pecimist in me wants to think that they just fiddled with it a bit and ported it to AU and then hiked the price.

And then with the spitfire stuff, I think it's not grea that they don't tell you what you get for you money. They don't say which artics etc at all.


----------



## redlester (Apr 8, 2020)

gst98 said:


> Exactly. Even if it was the best piano on the market would any one want to buy because of the Luna limitation. The amount of controls bothers me too.
> 
> The other things that bugs me is the Moog. I just downloaded the Moog ipad app, which is free. It sounds insanely good. the UAD version looks suspiciaously like it with all the same functionality, and it was amde with Moog.
> 
> ...



They do tell you the articulations, but you need to go to the support section of the site rather than looking at the products.
https://help.uaudio.com/hc/en-us/articles/360041911651-Spitfire-Audio?

I agree about the Moog, although at least with this you have proper access to it within a DAW rather than fiddling about with an iPad and having to sync it up etc. I can’t understand why Moog don’t just release an AU/VST version of the Model D, despite the many great emulations an “official” one would sell bucketloads if priced sensibly. At present if you want a “real” Model D, as in made/authorised by Moog the options are:

The hardware version (>£3k)
The UAD Luna version (£229)
The iPad version (currently free!)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 9, 2020)

The Behringer hardware version is not much more that the Luna version.....


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Some of the posts on here remind me of all the chortling that greeted the first version of Adobe InDesign. All the Xpress uers were laughing their tits off at the new upstart.
> 
> I'd wager most of those people are now using InDesign as their primary DTP Application.
> 
> ...


Hilarious. I haven’t heard anyone say DTP in 20 years.

I used to teach Quark. Loved it. InDesign sux. It’s waaaay too complicated, and since they update it every 5 minutes it’s a pain in the a$$ to used because it’s always changing.

change is good, bit not too fast.

now I teach InDesign by the way.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 9, 2020)

Thundercat said:


> Hilarious. I haven’t heard anyone say DTP in 20 years.



I'm in the graphics arts industry, but at the hardware end. I supply large and grand format digital print systems - normally from 750mm to 5m size range, and I've been doing this a long time. So my first thought on your post was - cheeky bastard, he makes me sound like a dinosaur.

Then I thought - actually, perhaps I am.

I dislike Adobe intensely - from the predatory international pricing practices to their outright dishonesty over the introduction of Creative Cloud.

I know it's early days, but I also have hopes for the new Affinity range - Designer, Photo & Publusher. They're insane value for money, and the iPad apps are fantastic.

As for Adobe, every time there's an update it breaks (often needlessly) some of the hardware specific plug-ins this hardware relies on. They've got you on the upgrade treadmill with that suite.....



Thundercat said:


> now I teach InDesign by the way.


----------



## jonnybutter (Apr 9, 2020)

jacobthestupendous said:


> Interestingly, there's nary a mention of Luna on Spitfire's website, even though they seem to be the first/only third-party sample provider so far.



No. Orange Tree is in there, as is Loops de la Creme (Julien Tauban). Probably others as well.

I am intrigued with LUNA. I'm not so interested in the instruments (except maybe the Moog!) but it looks like it could be a killer DAW once it ramps up. And other than the instruments, you aren't stuck - you can import/export MIDI in and out. I don't even have UA hardware at this point, but am looking to replace my Antelope Audio interface one of these years anyway...


----------



## lydian91 (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m long overdue for a new interface and am definitely eyeing UAD more closely now.

Yes, Luna is missing essential capabilities, but the architecture and design philosophy appears to be very strong. This is what I pay attention to with new products. One of the lead designers was at Avid for 10 years. After exploring some more in depth videos and documentation, it’s clear to me to that they’re being thorough...even if that means it will require several iterations to mature.

Yes, this is also undeniably a vehicle for selling their hardware and plugins, and I do have some mixed feelings about it. That said, for creatives, having an environment with stronger integration between DAW, hardware, and plugins could eliminate a lot of reliability and performance issues down the road. It seems like this kind of system might also help tackle the real-time performance limitations that have plagued music production work for years. 

Give it some time, but I think Luna combined with Dorico and Video Slave would be a killer setup for the modern age!


----------



## khollister (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm giving up on Luna for the time being. I can't record audio at all in spite of doing everything per the documentation, there are inconsistencies with how ARM works on both instrument & audio tracks, no multi-timbral instruments, none of the VSL stuff works, etc.

While billed as simple and intuitive, many things seem overly complicated due to being a slave to the tape machine paradigm. There are tons of people having problems or questions over on the UAD forum, but no one from UA are responding except to marketing threads. I have reported several bugs to UA via feedback.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 12, 2020)

So just a personal account here, but after trying Luna, it’s really nice and could someday be a consideration for recording and mixing, but as it is I don’t record enough music live for the no-latency to be a thing for me.

As it stands, Luna made me realize how much I enjoy Harrison mixbus instead. Though it can crash sometimes, it’s options are much better and it also adds a lot of warmth and an analog feel to mixes.

Am I missing something? Is there something in Luna that I should be appreciating that I’m not?


----------



## khollister (Apr 12, 2020)

So I solved my issues with recording audio and an update from UA fixed a couple other things. While it is still unusable for what many of us do here due to no multi-timbral support yet, issues with VSL stuff (VEP) and basic MIDI editing, it is an interesting system. I think the primary near term use is a Pro Tools substitute for mixing/mastering audio stems. 

Of course the Neve Summing plugin is really interesting, although I'll wait for some sort of sale/promotion before spring for that. I also like some of the workflow/UI design although it is quite different from Logic in many ways. 

It is interesting that UA has apparently been working on this for several years - it is well thought out and pretty solid given the limited feature set in 1.0.


----------



## wxyz (Jul 18, 2020)

Does anyone have an idea how the Luna Spitfire Chamber Strings compare with Spitfires vst?


----------

